# Vintage Trojan and Pusher...



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

A picture, just because.... my ancient Trojan 2000 pushing a 14' SnowDogg! Gotta make itself useful.... 4x 12V batteries and Ether Injection make sure the old two stroke (supercharged) 471 Detroit fires up. Simple and Reliable!


Thought you guys might like to see some vintage iron still earning its keep!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice old loader!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope you have 2 mufflers in series for that sreamin detroit!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Is that engine air cooled? There was a Trojan loader at an oil company I used to work at in Mass. It was a 5 cyl, air cooled...something diesel.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Banksy;1698189 said:


> Is that engine air cooled? There was a Trojan loader at an oil company I used to work at in Mass. It was a 5 cyl, air cooled...something diesel.


Must've been a deutz?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1698226 said:


> Must've been a deutz?


The one and only! I ran a 5 cyl Deutz in a skidder for years. Best industrial diesel ever built.
Bulletproof.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1698496 said:


> The one and only! I ran a 5 cyl Deutz in a skidder for years. Best industrial diesel ever built.
> Bulletproof.


My father used to swear by Perkins, he also had a TJ with a Detroit, the best part of that skidder was the motor.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't believe Grandview hasn't spoken up yet. This is right up his alley! Lol

That is a pretty nice looking classic you've got there


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Very cool man! Do you have a pic thread? I'd like to see some of your equiptment, looks like you only run older equiptment, that's pretty cool and I respect that. You must have good mechanic skills to run the older stuff and keep it running good.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

94gt331;1698860 said:


> Very cool man! Do you have a pic thread? I'd like to see some of your equiptment, looks like you only run older equiptment, that's pretty cool and I respect that. You must have good mechanic skills to run the older stuff and keep it running good.


I actually have very few pics, no one else here knows how to work a camera apparently... lol and of course when the action is happening, we're under the gun to get done and no one thinks to take vids or anything either. I literally need to bring someone out specifically to take some one night...

I grew up in the garage for the most part, my dad taught my brother and I a lot and we kinda took it from there. Between the three of us we could pretty much do anything on a (older) car or truck from bodywork to rebuilding automatic transmissions... tho sometimes it just isn't practical. The nice thing about the old machinery is that it is built out of rocks and dirt style technology--if you are at all mechanically inclined you can work on it... no sensors or computers to deal with!



Banksy;1698189 said:


> Is that engine air cooled? There was a Trojan loader at an oil company I used to work at in Mass. It was a 5 cyl, air cooled...something diesel.


Detroit Diesel 4-71 is liquid cooled. I think some of the later ones were powered by Deutz air cooled motors though. One thing I find cool about Trojan brand loaders is that they were produced in the next town over, St. Catharines, Ontario (as well a Batavia, NY). The parent company before the big takeover was Eaton, Yale, and Towne. The factory has been demolished in the past few years to make way for more condos and crap, but the street is still named Yale Crescent.



Buswell Forest;1698184 said:


> Hope you have 2 mufflers in series for that sreamin detroit!


I wonder if a 2nd one would help...? It has a gigantic single one. Anyone not familiar with the distinctive sound of a Detroit two stroke diesel should take a moment to look them up on you tube, they are in a league all their own!!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Are those special snow tires on that machine? Looks good.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

ServiceOnSite;1698918 said:


> Are those special snow tires on that machine? Looks good.


The fronts are a pair of Nokians, I vaguely remember them having an ice and snow symbol on them but that may be something else. They were a pair of Military take-offs from ebay. The rears are Goodyears that came with the machine, not much tread left. It had nearly smooth Michelins on the front when I bought the machine, full of nails and screws too...

Even though it weighs around 26k lbs, it will still spin the tires with a full load of heavy snow...!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice loader here's a pic of our old corn binder it's only 2wd but it never had a problem pushing a 10 ft pusher with wet or fluffy snow


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Love the loader, not a fan of snowdogg.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I always wondered about using 2 mufflers in series on a detroit. I don't see why 2 mufflers rated for a higher flow engine wouldn't work to keep it quiet while still allowing free exhaust flow. I have seen 353 and 453 detroits that were very quiet, but never saw just why. 
The thing about a 353 is it will start and run with minimal compression. It won't make enough power to do anything, but it will run great! So that is how you find 95% of them. Running, but worn out. I ran a 353 in a tree farmer skidder one time. Even in first gear low range @ wot, it wouldn't pull a full hitch.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I love this old iron!!!! my oldest loader is a74 hough h-90E, still pushes a 16 foot protech. After that i have an 86 terex 7231BA with a 471 screamer pushing a 14 foot protech ist. Then comes the 86 case w-20B pushing a 12 foot protech. And the grand daddy of them all! 95 volvo l180 pushing an 18 foot protech rubber edge. Not me mention my old trucks, 11 plows ranging from 1971 gmc k 20 to a 2011 gmc sierra 2500 hd. Talk about a swing of the years there!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

My wife was looking over my shoulder and saw your title and says " that sounds dirty. Nice cover guys, suuuure plowsite". She says my response should have been "I'll show you a vintage Trojan and a pusher". Hahahaha


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Picked up this 68 International 3850 this year. Allison TT2200 transmission. Rear wheel steer.

10' custom snow bucket, with the original 1.25 yard bucket.

Put a 12' pro-tech pusher on the front of it.

Having some power issues with it though, rolling some black smoke out of the D282 motor either under load or not under load. Pretty much think it's over-fueling.

Taking the injection pump off of it this week to have it looked at. If I can't get 10% more power out of it that I need, then I'm transplanting a cummins 4bt into it.










I know there is a thread on here somewhere where people were posting pics of old iron, but I haven't been able to find it again.

......


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

White Gardens;1699282 said:


> ..


That thing is darling. I like it!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

White Gardens;1699282 said:


> Picked up this 68 International 3850 this year. Allison TT2200 transmission. Rear wheel steer.
> 
> 10' custom snow bucket, with the original 1.25 yard bucket.
> 
> ...


That thing is sweet!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

lawnboy2121;1698967 said:


> Nice loader here's a pic of our old corn binder it's only 2wd but it never had a problem pushing a 10 ft pusher with wet or fluffy snow


Nice... question though..? What makes it a corn binder? I would have called that a backhoe--for that matter, what IS a corn binder???



SnowGuy73;1698971 said:


> Love the loader, not a fan of snowdogg.


It was what I could afford the same year I bought the loader. Local dealer made me a deal I couldn't refuse on it... pretty much bought it for his cost from Buyers (showed me the invoice even). It is rubber edged, so it doesn't scrape all that wonderfully but the lots I use it on pay for salt extra so I'm not overly worried about that.... lol



Buswell Forest;1698972 said:


> I always wondered about using 2 mufflers in series on a detroit. I don't see why 2 mufflers rated for a higher flow engine wouldn't work to keep it quiet while still allowing free exhaust flow. I have seen 353 and 453 detroits that were very quiet, but never saw just why.
> The thing about a 353 is it will start and run with minimal compression. It won't make enough power to do anything, but it will run great! So that is how you find 95% of them. Running, but worn out. I ran a 353 in a tree farmer skidder one time. Even in first gear low range @ wot, it wouldn't pull a full hitch.


For the most part I run it at night when no one is around anyways, so yeah its a little obnoxious but no one cares. If it ever rots out I'll try something else, but it looks pretty much mint so it was likely replaced not all that long ago already.

I really have nothing to compare mine to as far as power goes, like you said it does run great. It has no problem revving to full speed, but I have wondered about how much it puts to the ground, as it can be pretty slow pushing if it is a heavy full pusher. It's a four speed setup, I generally push in 3rd unless the snow is really wet, then I drop to 2nd. Its still slow, no matter what gear it is in... but it keeps going and that is what counts!



NBI Lawn;1699091 said:


> My wife was looking over my shoulder and saw your title and says " that sounds dirty. Nice cover guys, suuuure plowsite". She says my response should have been "I'll show you a vintage Trojan and a pusher". Hahahaha


Pervert! Should I change my user name to Trojan Maaaaaaaaaaaaan?



White Gardens;1699282 said:


> Picked up this 68 International 3850 this year. Allison TT2200 transmission. Rear wheel steer.
> 
> 10' custom snow bucket, with the original 1.25 yard bucket.
> 
> ...


That is a sweet little loader. I've often wondered about engine transplants in these machines, but without taking it apart it's kind of hard to know what you would need, what fits what (like bellhousing patterns etc). For example, about 2 hrs from here is another Trojan loader, more like the size of your International and also rear wheel steer too. He only wants $2k for it, it's ugly and needs glass etc. but runs and drives and works, but I think people are turning their nose up at it because its a gasser engine, not a diesel. Personally I would have no problem using it with a gas engine but if it ever died I was wondering what it would take to swap a Chevy into it... either a gasser or a 6.2/6.5 diesel (since I have tons of GM stuff laying around anyways). The Cummins would be a great choice too. Probably a better choice if you didn't already own anything and could shop for the engine of your choosing...


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

International harvester is the make of the backhoe around here internationals r nicknamed corn binders


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Once you figure out the transmission, the rest is fairly easy.

My neighbor is a diesel mechanic and has offered to help with the swap. Engine mount and exhaust is the only real issue. If I find a turbo, then I'll have to factor that in. 

Pretty sure the transmission on my machine was used in a ton of different loaders, so finding the correct way to mate it shouldn't be too tough. 

tty


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Also, I've found a couple of different companies that rebuild these trans, so I can ask them also.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Only one picture of the Trojan?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

White Gardens;1699282 said:


> Picked up this 68 International 3850 this year.


Love it! Short and sweet!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

*Case W-11*

There's one of these little W-11 Case articulated loaders for sale at a dealer nearby...they want too much, but how I would love to own it...
$17K, 3600 hours, very nice shape, same shape as this one in the picture.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

What do you guys use the small loaders for?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Goodall landscaping runs one for the rite aids in Lewiston/Auburn with a 8' protech pusher on it... I believe they rent it for the season


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1699539 said:


> What do you guys use the small loaders for?


That little Case would be perfect for 2 acres or so with a 12' box pusher on it, or maybe on a private development road an 11' or 12' plow..and being small, a tonner could move it.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Doesn't seem economical to dedicate a loader to a two acre lot but I guess if the money is right.......


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

jrs.landscaping;1699757 said:


> Doesn't seem economical to dedicate a loader to a two acre lot but I guess if the money is right.......


Smaller loaders with 10/12ft boxes are pretty easily driven between sites around here.

I even know some guys who drive the loader from site to site and leave a different pusher at each site.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I guess it would make sense in an industrial park with multiple lots in a tight area.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've seen a few if them old loaders here. Been scared to make a move on them. I know they can be money pits. This one has been for sale for over a year now. They have the same info in the add this season as they did last year.

Never heard of chase. What hp and engine would be in this? Exhaust stack looks like something off a 90s Hyundai Pony.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

They have been asking 7k for it. Has new tires but the machine is from a scrap yard and if they used it over the summer tires prob have a bunch of cuts in them by now.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

As for the Detroit engines. My city will use motor graders or has had sub contractors to do the secondary roads that run graders with detroits in them. You can hear them 3 blocks away. Now it's all new case wheel loaders. There will be a pile of almost new case loaders for sale in a year or twos time if the city sends the plowing out for tender again.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

jrs.landscaping;1699757 said:


> Doesn't seem economical to dedicate a loader to a two acre lot but I guess if the money is right.......


We use ours on a 9 acre lot. Wide open with a few store fronts.

In normal storms we can use two trucks to get the tight places, then windrow to the outside until the wind row gets too big.

Then the loader takes over as the trucks leave the lot to tend to other accounts. The loader can eat away at it, especially the areas of the lot that aren't critical and can be done at a leisurely pace.

The reason I bought the 3850 is because of its short and tight stance. If we get a blizzard, it can go on the road with the light material bucket and dig out massive drifts and clean up piles on our smaller accounts.

.......


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

SnowGuy73;1698971 said:


> Love the loader, not a fan of snowdogg.


Whats wrong with the *scoop*dogg, I have several myself (see below).
Snowdoggs on the trucks, scoopdoggs on the loaders, and saltdoggs on the back.

The rubber edges on ScoopDoggs tend to tear and the whole thing is shot. 
I changed to poly edges and they are a big improvement in durability and scraping down hard pack.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Grassman09;1699822 said:


> I've seen a few if them old loaders here. Been scared to make a move on them. I know they can be money pits.


Only reason I bought specifically the one I did is because the previous owner had a laundry list a mile long of all the repairs they did to it.

Injectors,
Injection pump,
master cylinder,
water pump,
radiator re-cored,
additional auxiliary lights,
upgraded alternator
fans in the cab to clear the windows
new heater core and motor
new hydro pump,
injection pump rebuild (though I suspect the mechanic installed it wrong)
Re-lined fuel tank
Manual quick hitch for the buckets
and on and on.....

.......


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

MatthewG;1699492 said:


> Only one picture of the Trojan?


Well, I don't want anyone to see what a POS it really is lmao... naw other than needing a paint job sometime in the future (and some new brakes probably wouldn't hurt either) it's not in bad shape, just a lot of hours and sloppy in pretty much every pin!

Here's two more taken the night we brought it up from the shop for the season... unfortunately also in the dark since the days are so damn short right now...!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

derekbroerse;1699952 said:


> just a lot of hours and sloppy in pretty much every pin!


As long as it gets the job done!

...


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Auuugghhhh......

*Gasps*

Need.....

More........

Old....

Loader........

Pics.......

Come on folks I'm dying over here. I love this stuff. 

Derek you care if this just becomes an old loader thread? (I guess it kinda already has)


----------



## bad5oh (Dec 22, 2013)

This is a 1972 Trojan 1700 that we had since the mid 90's and then sold about 5 years ago. 453 Detroit. Loud of course but this was a fast machine all around. Diverter valve in curl lever for power angle plow. Sold to a guy in VT



This is a 1979 Trojan 2000. 471 Detroit. Very tight machine. Only had a 2 spd fwd and 1 spd rev trans. Same plow setup as the machine above. Sold to a landscape company in southern NH about 5 years ago. Saw it for sale last month in NH again


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

White Gardens;1699282 said:


> Picked up this 68 International 3850 this year. Allison TT2200 transmission. Rear wheel steer.
> 
> 10' custom snow bucket, with the original 1.25 yard bucket.
> 
> ...


I had a 3820 [TLB] with a slightly larger D310 6 banger but almost identical to your D282.It is a damn good engine as I wouldn't go swap out for another engine just yet.My bet is either on an incorrectly adjusted fuel control rod and/or your pump as  noted.Good find!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

wislxer;1700165 said:


> Auuugghhhh......
> 
> *Gasps*
> 
> ...


Go for it...!

I love em too...Thumbs Up


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Buswell Forest;1698972 said:


> I always wondered about using 2 mufflers in series on a detroit. I don't see why 2 mufflers rated for a higher flow engine wouldn't work to keep it quiet while still allowing free exhaust flow. I have seen 353 and 453 detroits that were very quiet, but never saw just why.
> The thing about a 353 is it will start and run with minimal compression. It won't make enough power to do anything, but it will run great! So that is how you find 95% of them. Running, but worn out. I ran a 353 in a tree farmer skidder one time. Even in first gear low range @ wot, it wouldn't pull a full hitch.


Those 3 and 4/53's were quiet probably because you had your head phones on. I certainly never heard of a ''quiet'' Jimmy diesel.Later,on the larger series 92 4 strokes,better,but not on a 2 stroke.It was just the nature of the beast to ''bark.'' Before I switched to dual exhaust on my 6/53 in a 10 wheel dump,I would go through this small village with 3 and 4 story buildings on each side,dump down into a lower gear on both boxes for the uphill climb and could see the old large windows on the upper floors reverberating.Always thought that was so cool but even with dual mufflers,I still wore my head phones,even had a combo radio/8 track tape installed on the ceiling.That's vintage!Thumbs Up


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

White Gardens;1699282 said:


> Picked up this 68 International 3850 this year. Allison TT2200 transmission. Rear wheel steer.
> 
> 10' custom snow bucket, with the original 1.25 yard bucket.
> 
> ...


Hey White Gardens, just wondered if you ever got this injector pump issue worked out??


----------

